# Oceanic Corals



## Phormium

Does anyone know about Oceanic Corals in Aldergrove? Their website isn't fully operational yet so not much info there... I was just wondering what the place was like and what they had to offer. It's a bit of a trip from East Van so I'd kinda like to know in advance about the place.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Good but small store. Not much fish but more for corals. Paul is a nice guy to deal with. Call him and ask him specific questions about what you are looking for. If you drive East a few more blocks, the gas is about $.10-.15 cheaper than in Vancouver so you can save $$ on a fill up. It's also 5 minutes from Aldergrove border crossing so you can pop over to the States to shop at Costco to save $$ and make it more economical. Sells mostly frags, but also some colonies. Selection varies. Call Paul.

Anthony


----------



## dabandit1

Blog,no update since Dec but nice pics of corals on it,facebook page no updates since Dec,website untouched since dec. Tried contacting them on facebook...no luck,finally I called the other day....they are infact in buisness still.
I wish these companies would keep updated on websites....or something!!! I know of 3 people including myself who dont feel like driving out to aldergrove on a whim.....I hope your reading this all you LFS who wont list stock or prices on your websites YOUR LOSING A TON OF BUISNESS!!!!! Welcome to the age of the internet...now use it lol
Ever wonder why JL succeed where so many fail...its not rocket science

Planing a trip out there someday soon I'll let you know what they are like...the store is pretty tiny from the outside I dont have much hope for them though 

Edit...there you go Anthony answerd while I was typing. What are his prices like? high,low,medium,average?


----------



## aQ.LED

well I drove there to pick up a sump that spit.fire made. I would say it suprise me a bit with many quality frags. (When I say quality, I compare it to JL as more and more that I see they only carry the most common corals now days, kinda sad). Albert is a really nice guy, I wouldn't judge their service base on their site, however, it does pay a fortune(money and time) to get all the way out there.


----------



## Phormium

Hey dabandit1, if you do go out there I'd be really interested in what they have in Zoanthids and Palythoas. Not necessarily looking for all the latest "cool" named varieties, but I'm looking for particular colours...lime green, orange, red. Anyway, please post if the place looks good. Hope it's worth the trip!


----------



## dabandit1

Will do,I'll try to get up there on saturday or sunday


----------



## JTang

Man I love O.C.! The place is less than 10 mins drive from my work so I go there regularly. Both Paul n Albert are super nice guys! They are very friendly n knowledgeable.

The place used to be 95% corals but they are now bringing in more fish. They now have 2 designated fish tanks plus 2 frag tanks that are packed with frags (zoas, chalice, favia, SPS...). Price range from $15-$60+ per frag. Last time I went there they have lot of selection in the lower $15 - $20 range. Sweet! . Oh n their huge fish only tank is amazing! Ask them about that $3000 fish!!!

Yeah the place is small but the quality and variety of fish n corals they carry are superior to any other LFS. Some of the stuff you see there you will NEVER find at LFS like JL or KE.. I just wish I have a deep pocket...


----------



## JTang

Oh n keep in mind that they are closed on Mondays. Better call first before you go there...


----------



## Claudia

Sound like John works for them


----------



## JTang

Claudia said:


> Sound like John works for them


.

Yeah I work PT there n get paid $2 per post for advertising. Lol. Jk


----------



## albert_dao

The Facebook is totally updated: http://www.facebook.com/oceanic.corals.9?ref=ts&fref=ts


----------



## Dietmar

I'm not on facebook, lol but

+1 for oceanic

As Anthony said, combine visit with getting cheap fuel, 2 blocks east.


----------



## Chewie

It is a small shop but they do have alot of great frags at a reasonable price, they also sell great high quality bulk carbon and I think they also sell bulk gfo.
+1 on calling ahead just to make sure they are open for all you long distance drivers.


----------



## joker1535

I've dealt with Albert before and he's is very knowledgeable. Gave me some great advice for my tank. And I was going to hire him to setup my sump but unfortunately bad luck got to me and had some big unforeseen expenses. 😭The store isn't big but they do have some nice corals and fish. All look very healthy.


----------



## Sliver

now if only albert could get a handle on the freshwater stuff... ;-)


----------



## langley reefer

Oceanic Corals?.....Meh, overpriced corals and terrible customer service. Had a bad encounter in that store with a rude employee last summer and swore i would never go back. Well after becoming bored with the stuff my lfs was bringing in I decided i would give them another chance. I went there last week for a look. They had nothing that interested me but i did.have one.question about a coral i already own. Once they relized I was not gonna buy anything i became invisible. As we were leaving the store my wife said thank you and good bye. They didn't even acknowledge her. Overall my opinion of them is rude, opinionated fish snobs with a small hot stinky store and overpriced corals. I will not go back ever again. All my money will be spent at J&l which has excellent service, great stock, and very fair prices. Just my two cent


----------



## spit.fire

The website ATM is a work in progress and will hopefully have products within the next few weeks, started a new site from scratch and still working out the bugs. The store just got in a few very large shipments of high end sps and Lps so we've been quite busy with that. As far as customer service goes I'm sorry you had a bad experience and we will do everything possible to prevent this from happening again.

If anyone has any questions about availability of livestock there is an email form on the website


----------



## Reckon

langley reefer said:


> Oceanic Corals?.....Meh, overpriced corals and terrible customer service. Had a bad encounter in that store with a rude employee last summer and swore i would never go back. Well after becoming bored with the stuff my lfs was bringing in I decided i would give them another chance. I went there last week for a look. They had nothing that interested me but i did.have one.question about a coral i already own. Once they relized I was not gonna buy anything i became invisible. As we were leaving the store my wife said thank you and good bye. They didn't even acknowledge her. Overall my opinion of them is rude, opinionated fish snobs with a small hot stinky store and overpriced corals. I will not go back ever again. All my money will be spent at J&l which has excellent service, great stock, and very fair prices. Just my two cent


Thanks for your first post... I've dropped by Oceanic Corals a couple times before and made it clear I don't have a SW set up yet but had questions to ask; I was met with great service and enthusiasm. Not a lot of committed salty LFS in the lower mainland, and the fact that they are committed I think shows they really want to cater to the hobby. I encourage you to try to catch them at a time when they're not too busy. I think you will find yourself with a better experience.


----------



## mrbob

Was there a couple of times now! the first time I was a new comer to the salt world! I only asked questions, and probably some dumb ones LOL But the fellow working was patient with me and answered all my questions!! So I told him I would be back and was very satisfied with the service!
I just had the opportunity to return to the store a couple weeks ago, and found the same fellow working I mentioned a problem I was having with a sump in my new 90g salty. Told him it was gurgling every few minutes! He explained right away what was happening, my return pump was not matched with CPR overflow box. Anyway he went out of his way to help and show me on the computer! I was so impressed I made sure I found something to buy...LOL I found myself a really healthy fat yellow Tang!
Overall I really thought customer service was very good and informative! and honest I told him what I have for lighting (until my upgrade next month) and he told me what corals would work and what wouldn't and in the end he recommended I wait for better light! (HE REALLY PASSED UP A SELL TO BE HONEST!!) Yes small store but well worth the trip for me I came out from Agassiz and very pleased I did!
I highly recommend!!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

I have always had excellent customer service from the guys at Oceanic. They really care about doing things right for their livestock and their customers. They are one of the few LFS that quarantine their livestock. Always make a point to stop by when I'm in the Langley/Aldergrove area.

I've never found any of them to be rude or give bad advice. They are one store where I've bought fish sight unseen and met one of them in Richmond to pick up, rather than have to drive out to Aldergrove. The fish were exactly as advertised and very healthy and thank you Albert for superior service. 

Also, when I was setting up Jasper's bucket list tank last summer, Tyler donated a FREE Biocube 14g with stand and everything. Paul, Albert & Tyler are ALL STAND UP guys.

Anthony


----------



## albert_dao

langley reefer said:


> Oceanic Corals?.....Meh, overpriced corals and terrible customer service. Had a bad encounter in that store with a rude employee last summer and swore i would never go back. Well after becoming bored with the stuff my lfs was bringing in I decided i would give them another chance. I went there last week for a look. They had nothing that interested me but i did.have one.question about a coral i already own. Once they relized I was not gonna buy anything i became invisible. As we were leaving the store my wife said thank you and good bye. They didn't even acknowledge her. Overall my opinion of them is rude, opinionated fish snobs with a small hot stinky store and overpriced corals. I will not go back ever again. All my money will be spent at J&l which has excellent service, great stock, and very fair prices. Just my two cent


-____-

What?


----------



## JTang

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> I have always had excellent customer service from the guys at Oceanic. They really care about doing things right for their livestock and their customers. They are one of the few LFS that quarantine their livestock. Always make a point to stop by when I'm in the Langley/Aldergrove area.
> 
> I've never found any of them to be rude or give bad advice. They are one store where I've bought fish sight unseen and met one of them in Richmond to pick up, rather than have to drive out to Aldergrove. The fish were exactly as advertised and very healthy and thank you Albert for superior service.
> 
> Also, when I was setting up Jasper's bucket list tank last summer, Tyler donated a FREE Biocube 14g with stand and everything. Paul, Albert & Tyler are ALL STAND UP guys.
> 
> Anthony


I totally agree, Anthony. Both Paul n Albert have given me valuable advice. They carry some of the corals that u can't find in any other LFS in the Lower Mainland. I visit them regularly and they treat me like a friend even without buying anything!


----------

